# Ecigssa is awesome



## klipdrifter (7/7/20)

Good evening fellow vapers and "has been smokers"

I would like to say thank you for each and every person making this website a possibility.

Since joining this forum I have learned a heap load and learned what to buy to suite my needs.

But the real reason I love being here is the friendliness and eagerness of each person on here to bring our vaping community closer.

It's great to be part of this group!

*Thank you thank you thank you!*

P.S admins, I was not sure where to post this. If posted in the wrong section I would appreciated it being moved to the correct place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 24 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/7/20)

I think Hufflepuff would strongly disagree

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 26


----------



## Resistance (7/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Good evening fellow vapers and "has been smokers"
> 
> I would like to say thank you for each and every person making this website a possibility.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. 
+1 for Ecigssa and members

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Safz_b (7/7/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH (8/7/20)

The only damn thing that’s kept me sane through lockdown! Thanks, folks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (8/7/20)

I agree! This forum is my "happy place"

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/20)

I don't do social media. (only very limited Whatsapp)

Ecigssa is very different. Friendly and helpful and a true sense of community (I hate the way this word is used).

If you think about it, the forum is ripe for disagreement and conflict. We agree on very few things. Like how to wick, make coils or juice, RTA vs RDA vs RDTA , single battery vs dual etc. Not to mention high-end vs the other-end, or authentic vs clone.

In the end any spats come to an end and the happy atmosphere continues.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## klipdrifter (8/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't do social media. (only very limited Whatsapp)
> 
> Ecigssa is very different. Friendly and helpful and a true sense of community (I hate the way this word is used).
> 
> ...


This is true, we all think our Vape setup is superior to someone else but at the end of the day we treat each other with respect (Albeit the one or two times when new comers decided to get themselves served here on the forum). That is how life should be, agree to disagree and move on.

Chow

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

Rubbish 

we are all so happy because we have been on CBD for the past month

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## THE REAPER (8/7/20)

This is by far the best forum ive been part of so thanks to all. And the hard working admin and every person making this possible really enjoy it. This is like a drug to me i have to have it lol. Thanks enjoying this verry much and seeing all the setups of other people just makes you wanna try diffrent things. Truly a great forum.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (8/7/20)

Eciggsa and members rocks!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/7/20)

+1 I havent been here long, though I have lurked this forum without joining for a good long while haha, we treat each other with respect, and everyone is willing to help with the smallest thing! Very appreciative to be part of this family, especially in a whole world nevermind country thats gone to hell. Just for fun I come and browse a few classifieds, and I get all excited when there is something I actually know about so I can help a newB hehehe. (I dont know much about anything other than mixing juice and one or two other things hehe) *Big hugs to you all*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/20)

This is my only social platform except for WhatsApp, and is sometimes the best part of my day. Sometimes I can give advice, sometimes I can take advice, sometimes I learn something new, sometimes I just sits,  but it’s never boring. 

Heck, you can even yank the Admins chains sometimes, without too many repercussions, as long as your nice, and on a good day I can even contribute to @Christos migraine  , have to give him payback for getting me hooked on Lemon Meringue!

But everyone here has only the best interests of each other at heart, and we stand together, helping where we can, because we are the ECIGSSA family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (20/7/20)

Ecigssa and members still rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)

This is my HAPPY PLACE only regret is that I found the forum after many hits and misses with tanks / mods , and lotsa money wasted . Made some brilliant friends and some enemies but those are the minority . Our admins are the best when there is a ''commotion'' and I need help/ advice quickly .
Eciggsa ROCKS !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (23/7/20)

What do you get if you cross @Rob Fisher and @ARYANTO

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## alex1501 (23/7/20)

Stranger said:


> What do you get if you cross @Rob Fisher and @ARYANTO



Now that's the image I would like to

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

